# Quarter-Life Crisis



## tony0682 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm 26 and I live and work in New York City, but I'm bored of my job and need a change of scenery. I've been working at a hedge fund for 4 years, doing fund accounting and portfolio analysis. I want to make a move to Hong Kong, but I'm not quite sure I have many marketable skills that can be used to find a similar position in Hong Kong. I can speak cantonese, but I can't read or write. I have friends and family in Hong Kong. Are there any other suggestions for jobs that I can try to apply for other than teaching?


----------



## Fiona R (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Tony0682, 

I'm not sure if you are still checking this forum. I am new to the forum and really liked your question. I'm disappointed there isn't a reply for me to read! Did you end up moving??


----------



## tony0682 (Nov 17, 2008)

I plan to finish this year out to save a little more money so I can have some cash reserves before making the big move. I'll be in Hong Kong in December for a wedding. I'll spend time speaking to relatives and friends to see what their take on my decision is. Maybe spend a couple of days seeing what kind of opportunities are out there.


----------

